# Qualcomm already had Android running on the TouchPad



## Lucifer (Aug 29, 2011)

Hi all,

dunno if this is a Hoax or anybody allready posted it (I searched but did not find it on forum, so if its double, sorry).

Check this Site and watch the Video:

http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/qualcomm-already-had-android-running-on-the-touchpad-20110823/


----------



## Darkice (Sep 3, 2011)

This is really old news.


----------



## jmhalder (Sep 3, 2011)

Ibtl ;-)


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

yup...old news...sources here:

http://gitorious.org/~mweirauch/linux-on-qualcomm-s-msm/linux-msm-topaz


----------



## funkimunk (Aug 24, 2011)

fgdn17 said:


> yup...old news...sources here:
> 
> http://gitorious.org/~mweirauch/linux-on-qualcomm-s-msm/linux-msm-topaz


Thats not the source, that's for XDAandroid specifically the HTC topaz/touch diamond 2


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

your referring to the branches, look at the project itself

Palm Topaz = HP Touchpad


----------

